# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Particles in Colloquial Russian by Vasilyeva

## sperk

You know like ну, уж, ведь, так etc. If you thought Russian was impossible, wait 'til you get a hold of these. They add shade to meaning and really can't be translated but this book does an excellent  job of covering them.

----------

